# Clean up



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

In the interests of de-cluttering the forum leaders can the following be un-stickied?

Road privatisation - have your say - on the ground that it's low traffic and the issue has sort of gone away since it was raised;

Chris Knott insurance - on the grounds that this scheme is now only one of several available, and should really be in the Ins. section;

TTOC regional reps - on the grounds that most of the vacant roles are filled so the need has passed.

I'd also like to propose a new sticky that addresses FAQs, as frankly the number of dumbass posts by newbies is getting ridiculous. If they won't search for the info perhaps if it's handed to them on a plate, they might think twice before posting the same question again and again and again (and again, and again.... and again).

and again.

I'll even volunteer to write it.

Edited to add, looking around there are a lot of out of date announcements all over the forum, perhaps people could post below the ones they feel can be removed.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Yes, good point, we need a bit of a tidy up


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Yes, good point, we need a bit of a tidy up


John can I suggest you put our good friend Hoggy to work on looking over old threads especially I've signed up what next sort of thing


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gone Ape said:


> In the interests of de-cluttering the forum leaders can the following be un-stickied?
> 
> Road privatisation - have your say - on the ground that it's low traffic and the issue has sort of gone away since it was raised;
> 
> ...


Could deff innately do with an ice section Phil as you say it has been boring of late on the amount of posts.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The best place to start a clean up would be the "Market Place", there are posts going back to 2007 :?  
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The best place to start a clean up would be the "Market Place", there are posts going back to 2007 :?
> Hoggy.


See you already looking hogs!!! Will also speed up the forum as less info to load.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have found another 9000 plus useless posts that could go to speed things up 

clean up


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If your getting rid of some stickies, can we have some new ones ie V6 Community section.
Build thread section?
Steve


----------

